# Пересылка аккордеона по почте



## AlexandreF (30 Авг 2013)

Когда получил купленный в США аккордеон, басовый механизм был зафиксирован внутри полосками толстого фетра. Хотелось бы знать, является ли эта процедура обязательной при отправке инструмента по почте? Что еще обычно делают для сохранности аккордеона в дороге?


----------



## oleg45120 (30 Авг 2013)

Ох и дорого может стоить такой лотерейный билетик


----------



## Новиков Игорь (30 Авг 2013)

Вы знаете, я недавно ехал на концерт. Всего-то минут 15 езды на авто, но пришлось резко затормозить, и баян на заднем сиденье автомобиля упал - результат - вся клавиатура левая провалилась, а в правой слетела планка. Хорошо, что я имею некие навыки, и до начала концерта было более часа. Удалось все вовремя устранить. Я считаю, что все риски по сохранности инструмента во время пересылки невозможно предугадать. Это всегда лотерея, но платите за нее вы, и, порой, совсем не малые деньги!


----------



## AlexandreF (30 Авг 2013)

Нет, я дороже $1000 не покупаю) После Titano мой первый Meteor не радует, и разные они очень. А мне надо два аккордеона, желательно близких по ощущениям.


----------



## MAN (2 Сен 2013)

AlexandreF писал:


> Что еще обычно делают для сохранности аккордеона в дороге?


Принимая во внимание особенности транспортировки посылок, доставляемых почтой России (это если речь идёт о ней), наилучший способ обеспечения сохранности - не пользоваться её услугами вовсе. Нашей почте можно безбоязненно доверить пересылку разве что гимнастических гирь. Я просто не представляю себе как можно предохранить аккордеон от повреждений, если при погрузке-разгрузке его запросто могут кинуть, встать на него ногами, придавить сверху чем-то очень тяжёлым и т.п. Не знаю уж насколько это правда, однако слышал, что работники почты иногда проявляют даже намеренный вандализм. Самому доводилось получать бандероли с огромной задержкой и в мятых, рваных, донельзя грязных конвертах с отпечатками чьей-то обуви. Может, конечно, повезти и ничего такого не случиться (говорят, что и такое бывает), но гарантий никаких.


----------



## AlexandreF (2 Сен 2013)

Да конечно, все правильно Вы пишете, но это вопрос цены. Что здесь можно купить за 30 тысяч рублей? Старенький Вельтмайстер с жуткими голосами, пластмассовой клавиатурой. А здесь есть шанс купить за те же деньги прекрасный итальянский аккордеон с красивым звуком и очень удобный в игре. Есть смысл рискнуть.


----------



## MAN (2 Сен 2013)

AlexandreF писал:


> Есть смысл рискнуть.


Риск (оправданный) - благородное дело! 

AlexandreF писал:


> Когда получил купленный в США аккордеон, басовый механизм был зафиксирован внутри полосками толстого фетра. Хотелось бы знать, является ли эта процедура обязательной при отправке инструмента по почте?


 Вы будете смеяться, но я читал документ под названием "Инструкция пользования и ухода за баяном". (Центральное Бюро технической информации, Тула, 1963г.), где было написано: _Перед тем, как опробовать музыкальный инструмент, необходимо освободить толкатели левой механики от ограничительной планки, которая удерживает их от западания во время транспортировки._ И на картинках показано как это делается. (То есть у нас когда-то этот вопрос продумывался ещё при изготовлении инструментов на фабрике) А между тем баян на тех фотографиях - самая обыкновенная "Тёрка" (дешёвый ширпотреб). И ещё там говорится как должны храниться инструменты на базах и в магазинах, за чем нужно внимательно следить при их транспортировке, приведены климатические требования к помещениям для хранения и перечислены обязанности торгующих организаций по предпродажной подготовке. :i_am_so_:


----------



## AlexandreF (2 Сен 2013)

Я написал американскому продавцу письмо с подробными инструкциями, и он в ответ сообщил, что работник почты, занимавшийся упаковкой, знал все подробности. Так что американцы шпионят за нашим Центральным Бюро технической информации, это точно!


----------



## Новиков Игорь (2 Сен 2013)

Американцы, может быть, и знают, а у нас запустят ваш чемоданчик с высоты самолета на тележку, ну, и потом еще пара перемещений. Говорю со знанием дела. Будучи студентом подрабатывал разок в качестве грузчика багажного отделения в аэропорту Внуково. Служба эта называлась СОПП (Служба организации пассажирских перевозок). Мне за два месяца впечатлений хватило. Не думаю, что сейчас что-то изменилось.


----------



## AlexandreF (2 Сен 2013)

Можете меня поздравить, доехал аккордеон без повреждений, прекрасный инструмент в идеальном состоянии, как новый. Я очень доволен.


----------

